# Old water transfer Decals



## Djshakes (Apr 2, 2013)

I have some NOS water transfer decals...most likely from the 1940's.  When you put them in water they split apart in a million pieces...naturally.  I have heard rumors of spraying them with clear and then using them. Has anyone had success doing this?


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 2, 2013)

*use lacquer clear*

tamiya brand or just make sure it states it is lacquer. Rustoleum and some pepboys carry it sometimes. Just make sure it dries. first start with a light coat, mist. then you can go a little heavier.

We do this all the time with custom water decals- it also helps with applying the decal. 

Don't forget to apply some clear once the decal is on the surface you want. Make sure the bubbles and water are gone.

No myth, it just works that way.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 2, 2013)

abe lugo said:


> tamiya brand or just make sure it states it is lacquer. Rustoleum and some pepboys carry it sometimes. Just make sure it dries. first start with a light coat, mist. then you can go a little heavier.
> 
> We do this all the time with custom water decals- it also helps with applying the decal.
> 
> ...




Thanks!  Damn it, I have wasted so many NOS decals. Oh well, live and learn.


----------

